# Jacket question



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

Because all snowboarding fear is a rip off and im guessing they priced this jacket so high because it says its the first jacket to use boa technology like boots which definitely isnt worth the money its all bullshit and boa boots fucking suck so why would someone want a boa jacket.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

well it says its a shell so its suppose to be thinner so you cab layer under it. also the water proofing and breathability is very good in this jacket at 20k/15m so that usually adds to the price.


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

As said previously, their waterproof/breath ability numbers are pretty high, so you're definitely paying for that. They're also boasting some new material that they came up with...so you're paying for that R&D.

That is steep $ for just a shell, but it looks pretty stacked in terms of tech. Not sure the BOA system was a necessity (how often do you tighten those things during a day)?

But if it keeps you dry and breathes well that's great. Hopefully it isn't too cold where you ride because you're gonna have to pick up some under layers.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Its high but its not that out of whack...i know a lot of North Face/Mtn Hardware Professional Goretex shell's are in that 400-500 MSRP range, but they are also pretty rugged well made coats for very harsh weather...never seen this jacket you speak of so its hard to say although from others comments it seems to be high on the "Tech" meter...


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

Well I guess my question is what makes this "shell" better than wearing just a normal jacket. I know it has breathability/waterproof ratings. And I read the sticky but am not really sure what it means. 

I feel like its saying, if it rains my jacket wont let water get through and I will stay dry. And for breathability if I sweat the excess water leave. But what I don't get it how it will keep me dry. If I sweat, won't it just get soaked in my layers? Obviously the price is what it is because of the ratings, but I guess I just don't fully understand what they do, even after reading the sticky. :dunno:


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

Also what is the point of the powdered skirt? On the jacket it looks like a 4 or 5 inch flap. Not really sure what the point is. If I fall, I don't see that flap stopping any snow from getting under my jacket, maybe thats not the point of it, but that shows you how much I don't know about this stuff lol


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

First of all the shell you bought is not "better" than a jacket with insulation, because they're both designed differently and have different uses. It also comes down to personal preference.

The shell you have is great when the temperature is not super low and you're sweating more than freezing, an insulated jacket performs best when you mainly need it to keep you warm. Like you said, your shell is designed to block raw water droplets (rain) and let out heat vapors (sweat). The problem is, if you're gonna ride in really cold weather, you're gonna have to layer up beneath it. Layering up does not mean wearing 2 cotton tees under a hoodie, because unless those garments are specifically made to be layered, then all they will do is trap your body heat and eventually start to soak because they won't be able to evacuate the sweat that will form...making you potentially freeze.

So unfortunately, your purchases may not be over, as you will have to buy a first layer shirt (specifically designed to be worn as a base layer in winter activities) and possibly a second layer wool or fleece garment that is a bit thicker and will keep you warm all while still being able to breathe and ultimately let your jacket do it's job.

The powder skirt will work...somewhat. They sometimes can be attached to the matching pants that go with your jacket, but personally i don't find that setup very comfortable. Just tighten it (like the bottom of your jacket) and it should help once in a while when snow tries to shoot up your back/chest.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Nmbr1Ballr said:


> I just received this jacket today that I ordered, 686 Plexus Pinnacle 3-Ply Jacket - Men's from Dogfunk.com
> 
> My question is this, what makes this a good snowboarding jacket? For $400msrp, even though I paid $240, it feels like a rip off. I mean it very well may be a good jacket, I only have 1 season of boarding under my belt and am by no means an expert on gear or at boarding. But this jacket really feels like a $25 windbreaker. Its light as shit, definitely will not keep you even remotely warm so you will definitely still need layers. Can someone help me and explain why this jacket should cost $400/$240 or even over a $100.


U spent that much money on THAT jacket? no offense but its plain boring like midget sex. 
I have 2 jackets from 686 and i couldnt be any happier with the quality and durability. They r very warm once u have a fleece under but what im tryin to say is that u couldve bought something else from 686 that doesnt look like u got it from target:cheeky4:


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> U spent that much money on THAT jacket? no offense but its plain boring like midget sex.
> I have 2 jackets from 686 and i couldnt be any happier with the quality and durability. They r very warm once u have a fleece under but what im tryin to say is that u couldve bought something else from 686 that doesnt look like u got it from target:cheeky4:


Thats cool, and after looking all their jackets, they are some that I like a bit better design wise, but they all have about half or a third of the ratings that mine does. So while you can go out and look cool, I can go out and use my jacket in more conditions it was made for. :cheeky4:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

sounds good to me


----------



## BEC61408 (Jan 28, 2009)

i just ordered the volcom variable from dogfunk in mike Z y color. I hope its not as a dingy as that thing. The ratings are good, but I'd exchange that shit, lol


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

Just looked at it, definitely a nice jacket. Paid a good amount too.


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

When I started boarding last year, I just wore a bunch of shirts, a hoodie, and a jacket. So when I want to start layering properly, would a thermal beginning layer along with a north face fleece jacket underneath this jacket I just purchased be enough to keep me warm? I am looking into proper layering instead of wearing 5 t shirts etc lol. Also is a north face fleece a good idea? Anything else that you think works just as well. Don't really want to spend another $150 on the jacket when I just paid $240 for this one, but if thats what keeps me warm, then thats what I'll do.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes that will work well..

Get some Smartwool or Underarmor or some type of good base layer depending on how much you want to spend...

That plus a fleece + shell will keep you warm...thats what i've worn more or less every time i've ever gone out.

The coat doesnt look flashy or anything, but it does have good spec's and should work fine as long as your happy with the look...ignore all the people who want to have goddamn rainbow jackets with 60 zippers to look cool snowboarding :d


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

That said you should return it if you can....there are much cheaper deals out there than 240...

200 bucks
686 Plexus Pinnacle 3-Ply Jacket  ·  Outerwear  ·  SHORELINE of TAHOE

or if on the off chance you wear a medium one for 144 bucks.
686 Plexus Pinnacle 3-Ply Jacket : Jackets | evo outlet


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

Would this work in substitute of the north face?
2009 World Series ThermaBase Premier Jacket - MLB.com Shop
It says # ThermaBase technology for comfort, insulation, water resistance, and stretch
# 92% polyester / 8% spandex.

Could spend $40 less and rock my team as well. Kill two birds with one stone


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> That said you should return it if you can....there are much cheaper deals out there than 240...
> 
> 200 bucks
> 686 Plexus Pinnacle 3-Ply Jacket *·* Outerwear *·* SHORELINE of TAHOE
> ...


First link is out of stock, but definitely might get the second. Mine is a small, but I could see what a medium would be like. Thanks


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Nmbr1Ballr said:


> Would this work in substitute of the north face?
> 2009 World Series ThermaBase Premier Jacket - MLB.com Shop
> It says # ThermaBase technology for comfort, insulation, water resistance, and stretch
> # 92% polyester / 8% spandex.
> ...



yes that should work fine and may i say good choice on teams haha:thumbsup:

really all i ever is a thermal of some sort as a base layer, t-shirt, than my zip up hoody and that keeps me warm enough. if its a little warmer out ill take the hoody off or if its colder just add another thermal or underamour type shirt.


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm returning the jacket I just got. I put on two sweaters I found as if i was layering up, and the jacket could use a little more room. I am debating whether to get the same jacket in a size up for $145 or get this jacket http://www.dogfunk.com/snowboard/SPE0345/Special-Blend-Autograph-Jacket-Mens.html


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

im personally not to crazy about that print and would get the plain black one over that but thats just me


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

Ya that is just the default color it brings up, I agree and would most likely get the black. I could get that jacket and these pants Special Blend Mark Shell Pant - Men's from Dogfunk.com and it would be about the same price I paid for the jacket I have now alone. And that jacket is slightly insulated and has even better ratings and hopefully won't feel like a $20 windbreaker like what I have now.


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

done, returned the jacket i previously ordered and just got the special blend jacket and pants in black for the price i paid for just the jacket i returned. hollaaaaa. 


ps. go phillies


----------

